# Anyone have comments on this interesting rafting technique?



## stiff (May 23, 2004)

This is an interesting rafting technique. The two guys in front are leaning way forward in the raft to act as ballast to punch the wave. I guess it makes sense and it looks like it works. 










But, I wonder, if these people are really enjoying the water that much, shouldn't they be in a kayak?

This run is the Upper Lochsa. I got this from http://www.kayaking.peak.org/public_html/rivers/upper_lochsa/upper_lochsa.html. 
More stories like this from http://www.kayaking.peak.org/riverframe.html


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

looks like huge fun and really, a pretty standard technique for experienced rafters. the premature highside/paddle dig is a good way to go when blasting steep hefty waves. and no, they shoudnt be in a kayak. you cant see the cooler full of beer buried in the water in the middle of the raft.


----------



## sgbass (Apr 14, 2005)

Rubber is definitely the wrong tool. What a great pic, though. That wave is aching to be surfed by a long, fast, sparkly fiberglass boat.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

zbaird said:


> you cant see the cooler full of beer buried in the water in the middle of the raft.


Yeah, but you can just get your chump buddy who cant roll to carry the cooler, shile you surf the spot that was only accesable from the eddy that the raft didn't even notice let alone think about catching.

Cant wait for the Middle fork, Zach.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

boy is it going to be cold rolling for those beers that your chump buddy (who actually can roll) is carrying.

i could wait a couple weeks. just found out fishing is closed until mem. day weekend. cant believe i am going to haul smelly gear, in snow, on the middlefork, and i cant even fish..........legally(oops, did i write that out loud?). WTF!!


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

*Actually....*

Actually there is a plastic maggot klingon rolling for beer in the frame....
under the raft. Trust me when all you youngs bucks rotator cuffs are chopped liver you'll very likely find yourself enjoying your retirement years
in a large soft boat being very social with class III shuttle bunnies you were too gnarly rad to even talk to in your younger daze.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Whip: I am disapointed. I expected a much more sarcastic retort.

Zach: Kieth is the rafter with no roll, as well as the one who will be "trusted " with most of the libations.


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Compensating for my inadequacies with my maladaptive personality disorder. Sure is hard to get flamed here did I mention that chunderboy is my cousin?


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

poor kieth. he's haulin your shit and you are callin him a chump, low man real low. might not want to trust him once i tell him whats going on. those oars on your raft are short but they are plenty long enough to fend off pirates trying to get at the tap. bet we could get him to roll if we strapped a couple pfd's on him. he'd work like a foamie.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Damn, ZB - pretty harsh aren't you? I hope the guy deserves more credit than that!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Kieth deserves and gets much more credit than that. 

He hurt his shoulder one of the first times kayaking and realized he'd do way better to just keep rowing. 

The Dude rocks. If it weren't for the probability of needing to get in on Marsh Ck, he'd be rowing a an 18 footer through and proudly hauling as much $hit as he could pile on, while taking fewer strokes than anyone else on the river.

Kieth improves any trip from several stand points.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

man andy, you are gettin a lil sensitive these days. all in good fun. the dude does love haulin a heavy boat. what was that one trip dave, 18 pastic caskets and rediculous libations for 3 days with only his raft. probably smiled the whole way laughing that laugh. always invite kieth.


----------

